
How to use metrics in a startup - charlieirish
http://swombat.com/2011/2/10/how-to-use-metrics-in-a-startup
======
visakanv
I was just reading something that's related and yet totally different- about
the US Army grappling with whether or not to use kill counts as a public
metric. The answer tends to be "it depends". Interesting read that makes it
very clear how metrics can have messy implications:
[http://www.wsj.com/articles/SB124380078921270039](http://www.wsj.com/articles/SB124380078921270039)

